# Vinyl Jersey Numbers



## EZstyle (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anybody know where i can get vinyl numbers for pressing onto t-shirt sport jerseys? (Using Heat Transfer Press) Thanks!


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If you are looking for precut #s check with Imprintables Warehouse.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Stahls sells vinyl, film, flock, and grip materials.

Stahls' online - Product Information

Take note as to what type of material the shirt is. Cotton shirts use film, while nylon uses grip.

Ryan K.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know you can get cad cut names and numbers at Ace Transfer Company
good luck. .... JB


----------



## EZstyle (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks!! I'll try these suggestions.


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I use transfer express, they have great customer service. Good luck!

Jenn


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Peanutz said:


> Stahls sells vinyl, film, flock, and grip materials.
> 
> Stahls' online - Product Information
> 
> ...


I tried this link but it wants me to be a current stahls customer. So if you want to order from them but never ordered before how the heck you suppose to do it ?
It also says only sells to dealers so not sure what the heck is goin' on.

Mark


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Mark, 

Stahls does not sell to the general public. You have to call them and once they have all the proper business information, they will set you up with an business account number. (I've found this to be a common practice with many B2B vendors.) Once you're set up with a Stahls account number, you can place orders online. 

Give them a call. They are very nice folks to work with.


----------

